

Intel's recall explanation doesn't hold any water - yread
http://semiaccurate.com/2011/01/31/intels-recall-explanation-doesnt-hold-any-water/

======
yread
and an opposing point of view from Anand here:

[http://www.anandtech.com/show/4143/the-source-of-intels-
coug...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/4143/the-source-of-intels-cougar-point-
sata-bug)

